# CFL growing



## kosher (Apr 20, 2006)

K I've got a 85 watt CFL that gives out 4,200 lumens as seen here: http://www.goodmart.com/products/628131.htm

And i was thinking about getting a CFL 32 watt that gives out 2,100 lumens seen here: 
http://www.goodmart.com/products/264348.htm


Sry but my camera broke so here are some ghetto drawings of my closet setup im planning.

Front view: 





Over view:




So with the 2 lights making a total of 6,300 lumens and 2 plants, will this lighting work?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 20, 2006)

I would would buy 2 32W you can get a dual pack for less than 10 bucks at wal-mart.

Also don't forget a fan. (didn't feel like drawing it)


----------



## kosher (Apr 22, 2006)

Idk i think im gonna just end up buying a 150watt HPS seen here : 
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/381016

Would that be enough lighting for my closet thats 4'ft x 2'ft x 5'ft? Im planning on growing 2 plants then moving up to 4 plants, then maybe 6.


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2006)

50 watts per sq ft is _ideally_ what you are looking for. 4x2=8 sq ft...or 400 watts


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

kosher said:
			
		

> K I've got a 85 watt CFL that gives out 4,200 lumens as seen here: http://www.goodmart.com/products/628131.htm
> 
> And i was thinking about getting a CFL 32 watt that gives out 2,100 lumens seen here:
> http://www.goodmart.com/products/264348.htm
> ...


Hey Kosher, good to meetcha man.

First, lets remember that Lumens are a measurement of average light on a globe exactly 12 inches from the source of light. MJ can grow fairly well using as little as 3,000 lumens, but a lot of the Hybrids are capable of using as much as 5,000-6,000 Lumens.

See-able lumens that are listed on bulb information are NOT the value that is accurate for a plant. It's a guideline, but the below chart will show you the best output for various types of lights. You'll see that for Plant Lumens, the Hagen Fluorescent 20 watt T8 PowerGlo bulbs are the best bang for the buck in the amount of Plant lumens received per/watt of electricity.

If the surface of the plant is twice that distance, (like side and bottom growth), they receive half the amount of lumens. If you want to place additional lighting, you need to remember the 12 inch rule of Lumens. Put the additional lighting in areas that will increase the lumens to that part of the plant. Please remember that the 12 inch rule for lumens is a method of measurement, not the distance you place your light from the plant. That will vary with the type of light, light cooling, plant heat guards and ventilation.

You could use two 250 watt HPS in the area you've described and it would provide enough light to maximize your transpiration rate. Or, you could put a four foot T8 fixture above the plants and maximize your light and cost effectiveness.

The information shown in the chart attached comes from: Lumen Information for Plants

NOTE: PGL = PLANT GROWTH LUMENS


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 4, 2007)

what the the hazards of HPS lighting ??? im thinking about using them but im no electrician and dont want to burn down my place ..


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 5, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> what the the hazards of HPS lighting ??? im thinking about using them but im no electrician and dont want to burn down my place ..



you can order a grow light that plugs into a regular 110v outlet. i got my 400w HPS from ebay. $150 shipped, it arrived in two days. 

also KOSHER they have switchable  MH and HPS lights on ebay as well that would allow you to use a MH for veg and a HPS for flowering, i think they are around $170.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 5, 2007)

Or you could get a brand new one here-http://www.insidesun.com/index.php/action/category/start/24/id/specials/subid// Good and cheap!!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 5, 2007)

i didnt know that they just pluged into a regular wall socket .... how about the heat tho ?? is that a hazard ??? thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, you would need to have an air exhaust and air intake for your grow room.


----------

